# These materials safe for birds?



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Is rattan, seagrass and water hyacinth safe for toys for the birds?

Figured they could do with something new to destroy lol


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I know rattan and Seagrass are safe, however I don't know anything about water hyacinth.

I would make sure the rattan and Seagrass you're getting are bird-safe though, as in they're organic, and have not been touched by any chemicals like pesticides.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

It's balls of the stuff, one of each. They're actually made for rodents but it says on the pack that they're animal safe and free from chemicals. i just wanted to double check that the materials are safe for the birds to destroy 

I'll give them the rattan one for now


----------

